# Has anyone seen this??



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone! They just opened up a spirit in my area and tonight im gonna go check it out.  I did some research on their website and found this: Guardian of the Grave Animated Prop. Has anyone seen it, have it, or know of it? It is on sale and i'm not good with compressed air and stuff like that. (I am thinking it is similar to this: Animated Rise from The Dead Reaper) Thanks for all your help and happy haunting! :jol: (only 42 days untill Halloween... AHHH)


----------



## robkjedi (Aug 26, 2008)

I got the Guardian of the Grave a week ago - works well. I like it. Though I do want to disable the speaker as I will have my Light O Rama show going. I almost got the Reaper you referenced last year but there were a lot of problems with it and my local Spirit store actually stopped selling last year. I don't know if it has been revamped for this year but I'd do some research before buying it. I had the Guardian running for about an hour, hooked up to a fog machine and had no issues with it - other than the annoying sounds 

Rob


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes I have both and post a vid of each somewhere on this forum- I believe my new props so something like that!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Evidently this is the new HOT item of the year. They showed up on BuyCostumes.com a couple months ago now they're completely out of stock there and at SpiritHalloween.com. The franchise owner at our local Spirit store keeps telling me they're coming in but I'm sure they're gone for the season. 

I've seen a couple knock offs at other online shops that are going for $100 and up. But I'm looking for the original. Should have bought the damn thing when I first saw it online but nooooooo, I sat on the fence deciding on whether or not I'd make something like it. Ran out of time with all the stuff on my plate and looks like this one totally slipped by me.

If anyone knows where online I can buy one thats actually in stock PM me a link.

-TM


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I was in my local Spirit store Friday and was disappointed that they lacked in decorations compared to past seasons. I am not sure if it was just the one in my city or what. I saw the rise from the dead grim reaper and it looked rather cheap and cheesy IMO. For $40 you pretty much get what you pay for. I think the best thing they have is the animated dancing broom stick. HSN is on sale for $24 but it was $39 at Spirit which doesn't surprise me. They have always been overpriced on some things.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey guys,
I work at Spirit in Tracy,CA and we had a few of the guardian of the grave as of sat. They are kinda cool,not the best sound or face of course but the movement is cool and you can connect your fog machine to it so fog comes out the mouth,kinda neat. I'll ask my boss about shipping in case anyone wants one k

sherry


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DoD, PM me once you find out. Thanks!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

We have them in our local Do-it center This would be in So. CA they have both,Saw them last night and seemed to do all right if you don't want to run air, there a good alternative


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Will do Terrormaster if we have them still. Checking tomorrow


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Terrormaster sorry I didnt get back to you on that. The next day I went to work there was one in an opened box so I checked it out and it was broken. Hope that is not a trend with these. That was the last one sorry 

Not a big selection in the masks or props dept at the store this year I am still trying to figure out what gives.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks DoD. We ended up getting one but I haven't taken it out the box yet. We went to a different Spirit and the manager made a super effort to track one down at one of the other local stores. The had the other manager bring it to the managers meetings where she picked it up and held it for me. Fingers crossed on it working. At least I used my 20% off coupon.


----------

